

“Google-Hosted Only” Chrome Extension Policy for Win Dev Channel and Mac in July - gergles
https://blog.chromium.org/2015/05/continuing-to-protect-chrome-users-from.html

======
gergles
The Newspeak title of this article ("Continuing to protect Chrome users from
malicious extensions") gives literally zero information on the actual changes,
so I tried to summarize. Hopefully it doesn't get changed.

